# Can these contests have prizes?



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Are prizes allowed (nothing spectacular. . .)? I won a random prize on facebook the other day, and thought that was pretty great.:mrgreen: I was thinking of having a contest with some sort of prize, because, well, winning something is fun! Anyway, didn't know if that was within the rules of this forum. . .
Thanks!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:wink: Good question.....
(I don't know?)

But it would make it that much more fun for the entries, if the contest "holder" was willing to put up a small prize and ship it to the winner of the contest.....


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I do believe we've had ribbons, certificates etc. I'd check with a mod though as we have a lot of minors on here, so giving out addresses would be a no-no for the younger members.

Check with a mod though because we have done it before.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I was thinking that I would like to do a drawing of someone's horse as a prize, so I could either ship the original, or send a digital image. . . I love to draw, and thought that would be kind of fun~ people could enter their favorite pictures of their horse, and I could do a portrait of the winner.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That would be a very thoughtful and special prize!

I like that idea a lot.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i know there are some prizes, photo edits are a fave of mine because they dont have to be shipped


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the info, everyone! I will start a thread then, with the prize to be a digital image of a drawing of someone's horse!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

I thought it worth mentioning that there are two types of contests here at the Horse Forum. There is the monthly official Horse Forum contest and then there are contests that members announce and run themselves. 

The official Horse Forum contests are "backed" by the Horse Forum to ensure that they are run fairly and start and end on time. We'll be sure to make an announcement if and when prizes become available for official Horse Forum contests.

Members can offer prizes for contests they run themselves, but the Horse Forum can in no way guarantee that member-run contests will be run fairly, will be run to completion, or that prizes will be given out as promised. While everyone likes receiving a prize, for safety and privacy reasons we strongly discourage members from giving their addresses out to other members.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Administrator said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I thought it worth mentioning that there are two types of contests here at the Horse Forum. There is the monthly official Horse Forum contest and then there are contests that members announce and run themselves.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, Thanks!


----------

